# Can’t find a thread for this yet..



## brianbuchanan (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi all,

my name is Brian Buchanan and a budding composer I am at heart. I looked around on here a bit and have spent a long time reading and absorbing but don’t say much and usually keep to the dark with my music in this kind of arena. But that brings me to this; is there a location on this thread where I can ask for direction if I’m stuck in a track I’m creating?

thanks and I appreciate the read

edit: Solved. I found the location for compositions, orchestration and technique (that can be reviewed and commented on)


----------



## Dhruv (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi @brianbuchanan ,
Thanks for posting the edit/update! 

I'm new here too and was searching for something similar


----------



## brianbuchanan (Feb 19, 2021)

Hey D


Dhruv said:


> Hi @brianbuchanan ,
> Thanks for posting the edit/update!
> 
> I'm new here too and was searching for something similar


hey Dhruv,

check into this thread on here:





Composition, Orchestration & Technique


Discussions on composing and scoring music. Tips and suggestions on how to improve your orchestral mockups and midi techniques. Feel free to post unfinished or experimental works and get feedback.




vi-control.net


----------



## Dhruv (Feb 19, 2021)

Yup. Found it.
Thanks again!


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 21, 2021)

Welcome both of you!


----------

